# was spielt ihr sonst so^^



## Topperharly (13. August 2007)

diese frage brannte mir schon lange unter den fingern^^ also welche games spielt ihr sonst noch außer WoW, HdRO^^

also ich spiele ja sau gerne CnC 3 (das neue^^) und mehrere games bei denen  der herr beckstein die hände über den kopf zusammenschlagen würde..... kleiner tipp an die gameexperten. Ein game wurde von jemanden entwickelt der früher bei disney *oder so* gearbeitet hat, und dann auf den "I feel me sick, let me develop some violent games" trip kam... noch keiner kleiner tipp^^ gaaannnzz winzig^^ post...... *g*

aber genug von mir^^ welche games spielt ihr^^ ... ich wiederhole mich *hust*. oder wartet ihr grad auf ein ganz bestimmtes..?


----------



## Regesas (13. August 2007)

Sielder 6 beta ^^ Wc3 Dod css ^^


----------



## Amarillo (13. August 2007)

Ich spiele "so Gott es will" nur noch an meiner Frau sonst hängt der Haussegen schief.

Ansonsten warte ich auf Warhammer Online!


----------



## Topperharly (13. August 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Ich spiele "so Gott es will" nur noch an meiner Frau sonst hängt der Haussegen schief.
> 
> Ansonsten warte ich auf Warhammer Online!




*lacht laut* du bist mir einer .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da fällt mir ein ich zock auf SoF 2....*überlegt* ne ist nicht verboten... *puh* und dazu noch bf2 und TTOOOWWWEEERRR DDDEEEFFEENNNNCCCEEE!!! ^^das ultimativehypergenialeexorpitalemegahammermäßigste langame ever^^


----------



## Minati (13. August 2007)

SRO, zudem spiel ich mich bei Real Arcade durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berenlin (13. August 2007)

Ich tendiere zwischen WoW und STALKER. Sehr gute Spiele. Jedoch will ich nicht süchtig werden.
Kennt ihr schon www.worldofgothic.de? *Schleichwerbung mach*


----------



## Szyslak (13. August 2007)

Ich spiele Poker Online und gelegentlich noch ne Runde Empire Earth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. August 2007)

WC3, CS 1.6, CS CZ, CoD2, NfsMW...je nach dem auf was ich gearde Lust habe.


----------



## Gelena (13. August 2007)

Momentan nur noch WoW, man möchte die Flatrate ja ausnutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf LAN´s bzw. vor WoW auch sehr gern WC3 + TFT, DotA ftw!


----------



## Thront (13. August 2007)

dawn of war + addons, worms 3D / worms MAYHEM (auf playstation mit monatlich stattfindenen contest).


----------



## Dogar (13. August 2007)

Also ich spiele nebenher noch

Online

Tabula Rasa (Beta)
Star Wars Galaxies
Guild Wars
Battlefield 2

nicht Online
DOW+ Add Ons
Sims 2 + Add Ons
Overlord
Sacred
Kotor 1
Kotor 2
WC 3 +Add on


Joa das sind so die sachen die ich momentan so spiele.

Ok und nicht denken ich zock nur den ganzen tag ^^
Ich geh annen Pc und schau was ich lust habe heut zu zocken. Online/Offline und Max pro Tag sind 2 Stunden
Am WE sind es auch mal 4 aber dann is Sense.

Edith Sagt: Und wenn ich keine lust habe zu Zocken mache ich die Foren unsicher die ich bisher gefunden habe ^^


----------



## Kúrt (14. August 2007)

joa ich zogg auf was ich grad laune hab wow, css ,wc3 (dotaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) joa und noch alles mögliche andere^^


----------



## Stoffl (14. August 2007)

half life 2, jade empire, css, gta: san andreas... 
warte jetzt auf bioshock und warhammer online...


----------



## Topperharly (14. August 2007)

Stoffl schrieb:


> half life 2, jade empire, css, gta: san andreas...
> warte jetzt auf bioshock und warhammer online...



endlich jemand der auch bioshock kennt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber Crysis wird mein sommergame^^ CryTek ftw!


----------



## Jokkerino (14. August 2007)

wc3,cs 1.6
Black&White


----------



## Vagiflor (14. August 2007)

huhu,

morgen 15.08 is release von enemy territory quake wars, da sich das release um fast 1 jahr verschoben hat hab ich damals wow angefangen eigentlich bin ich quake 3 spieler

Q3 4 ever

aber ich muss mir auf jedenfall bei wow noch den netherdrachen holen


----------



## Topperharly (15. August 2007)

Vagiflor schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> morgen 15.08 is release von enemy territory quake wars, da sich das release um fast 1 jahr verschoben hat hab ich damals wow angefangen eigentlich bin ich quake 3 spieler
> 
> ...



quake 3^^.  mmm mm mmm mmooonnnsssterrrkill kill kill ^^


----------



## Tikume (15. August 2007)

Ultima Online, Everquest 2

Solo Spiele: Neverwinter Nights 2, Max Payne 2, Flatout 2. Wobei ich zu denen eher selten komme.


----------



## Thareen (15. August 2007)

Online:
Freelancer (hauptsächlich)
CSS
CS 1.6
Unreal Tounament 2003/2004

Lan:
Unreal Tourament 2003/2004
CS 1.6
Star Trek - Birth of the Federation
Star Wars Rebellion
Homeworld (alle Teile)
NWN

Offline:
Je nachdem worauf ich gerade Lust habe. Sei es ein RPG, ein Shooter oder wie in den meissten Fällen Strategie.
Dabei auch sehr gerne mal ältere Titel.


Worauf ich warte:
Age of Conan
Fallout (MMORPG)
u.v.m.


----------



## Stoffl (15. August 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> endlich jemand der auch bioshock kennt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



crytek hol ich mir in ein paar jahren wenn ich mir die erforderliche hardware leisten kann...


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (15. August 2007)

Ich spiele (Ja das was hier rumsteht halt):

Black & White
Fahrenheit
The Movies
The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind
GTA (verschiedene Teile)
WC3 + TFT
un diverse andere Spiele die, die Liste jetzt unnötig verlängern würde (Und ja ich habe leider vieeeeel zeit)

Gruß,
Dirrty


----------



## Topperharly (15. August 2007)

spiel zur zeit FlashElement Tower Defence link

mein rekord da ist: 
punkte:  18,372
lvl:        39	
ives:      181


----------



## Megarock (15. August 2007)

Stalker und WC3+Addon
Warte auf Bisoshock und GTA 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theskulls (16. August 2007)

Hi People,

zugegeben, der Suchtfaktor von WoW ist schon gefährlich hoch. Wenn aber noch Zeit und Lust vorhanden, oder das Sammmeln zu öde greife ich gern auf Strategiespiele zurück. Anno 1703 oder Sid Meiers Civilisation. Für mehr Action vor dem flachbildschirm ist BF2 mein Favorit.


----------



## Cynda (16. August 2007)

Wenn neben WoW noch Zeit bleibt,

TMU (Track Mania United, auch ein Online Game, kennen aber leider nur wenige)
Anno (ich glaub das neuerste is das 1703er, find ich ganz gut gemacht)
Sims 2 (Ihr wisst ja gar nicht, wie süß das ist, da gibts jetzt soger Jahreszeiten)
BF 2 (nur Online)
CS (Nur auf lans)

Naja und kleinere Spielchen, die gar nicht nennenswert sind...
zB Warcraft 3, Warhammer,...


----------



## Noxiel (16. August 2007)

Neben WoW spiele ich noch regelmäßig Poker bei PokerStars und eher seltener (weil ich noch so unglaublich schlecht bin) Go auf den KGS-Servern.


----------



## Regesas (16. August 2007)

Ok hab ein neues Game in meiner Game list 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fury closed Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))


----------



## Coldfi (16. August 2007)

und was ist mit der gothicreihe? wers noch nicht gespielt hat, so ne gute storyline gibts selten. auch wenn die spiele etwas verbuggt sind ^^
ansonsten wc3+addon, css und super smash bros mit n64 emulator ^^


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

Coldfi schrieb:


> und was ist mit der gothicreihe? wers noch nicht gespielt hat, so ne gute storyline gibts selten. auch wenn die spiele *etwas* verbuggt sind ^^
> ansonsten wc3+addon, css und super smash bros mit n64 emulator ^^



gihihiihihi etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allein der dritte teil hatte mehr fehler als das telefonbuch von berlin buchstaben und zahlen hat...


----------



## Dargun (18. August 2007)

wolfenstein normal und et
css
fifa07
duke nukem 3D *g oldskool halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


doom 3 nur online


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. August 2007)

Außer WoW , also auch immer nur am bei Uns sogn. Ruhetag, nur CS 1.6


----------



## Cyral (23. August 2007)

Außer WoW, Warcraft 3 (Gott wie überraschend), Baldurs Gate 2 (mit 5 - 10 Mods für deutlich mehr Inhalt) und Mahjong


----------



## Lambi-! (24. August 2007)

Ich zock sonst noch zur Zeit:Css, In ein Paar Tagen kauf ich mir die Xbox 360 + Two Worlds.


----------



## Antigotchie (24. August 2007)

x3 reunion


----------



## The Holy Paladin (24. August 2007)

BF 2142 , aber ers seid kurzem.


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (29. August 2007)

Battlefield 2 und CS:S


----------



## -Nemesis- (2. September 2007)

wow, cs 1.6, quake3, wc3 tds & dota, DoW und ab und an Ut 2k4 

fals wer bock hat cs oder dota mit mir zu spielen pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assazin (2. September 2007)

im mom wow und bf2142 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °Máya° (2. September 2007)

im Moment spiele ich noch Star Wars Nights of the old Republic 2... nachdem ich das erste auf der X-Box meines Freundes verschlungen habe (nachdem er meinte das sei ein super Spiel...) ^^ Und das, obwohl ich mich NIE für Star Wars begeistern konnte.

Ansonsten warte ich SEHNSÜCHTIG auf Silent Hill 5 <3


----------



## Pyrosander (2. September 2007)

WoW, CS-Condition Zero, Rome: Barbarian Wars und Civ3 und auf dem Cube Zelda Twilight Princess.


----------



## maggus (2. September 2007)

Neben WoW noch The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion


----------



## Rankoro (2. September 2007)

Joar zur Zeit sinds nur noch onLine Spiele. Die da wäre:

-WoW (ja nee war ja auch klar, aber kann mich noch net entscheiden aufzuhören),

-GuildWars (sehr selten und nach Festplattencrash noch seltener),

-Albatross18 (die lustige Golf Anime Simulation),

-Rumble Fighter (endlich mal nen Prügler, einfach aber 8 Leutz prügeln sich da auf einer Map, derzeit nur lauffähig in Amerika und Kanada, eine Beta vorher konnten das alle spielen).


----------



## Topperharly (2. September 2007)

spiele zur zeit
Bioshock (uncut)^^
overlord 
Sof 1 (uncut )^^
und Postbote 2


----------



## Tariana (7. September 2007)

Ich spiel gerne Neopets oder Die sims  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (7. September 2007)

Also zur Zeit eigentlich das gute alte cs 1.6 , half-life 1(Find die Story is der absolute Hammer)und Raven Shield falls das überhaupt nach 'Vegas'( Mehr Serious Sam als R6) noch einer kennt.

MfG Besieger

Edit: Aso wie konnt ichs nur vergessen Warhammer 40.000 . Für mich immer noch besser als CnC3 und Konsorten. 

'Vernichtet den Ketzer' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (10. September 2007)

die letzten monate nur wow, far cry, doom 3, oblivion, stalker und tomb raider anniversary auf der ps2


----------



## Minati (10. September 2007)

Neben WoW:

- Silkroad Online
- alle Buzz-Spiele (ich weiß, ist PS2, aber es sind trotzdem Games) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JP_1018 (11. September 2007)

Also im moment zokk ich u. a. Bioshock, WoW, NfS:MW, CoD2 (nur mehrspieler), Monkey Islan I+II+III, Flatout2, Diablo2, CS, CS:S, Far Cry, Warhammer: Mark of Chaos (ned so gut wie erwartet), GTR2, Titan Quest und in letzter Zeit wieder mal Legend of Kyrandia 82Teil glaub ich; auf jeden der mim Malcom^^)


ich weiß klingt jetzt viel aber ich hab viel zeit bin ja noch schüler und ich spiel ja ned alles aufeinaml xD


----------



## Monyesak (11. September 2007)

sol.exe und RL


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (12. September 2007)

Battlefield 2 CSS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (12. September 2007)

hmm...bei mir sins im mom auuser wow eigentlich nur Bioshock und Neverwinternights 2...wobei ich das fast schon aufgegeben habe, da es nach dem letzten Patch bei mir ruckelt wie sau....und das, obwohl ich bioshcok flüssig spielen kann (okay, nich die höchste Auflösung, aber 1024 bei allen details is drin...)


----------



## Dunkelhorn (12. September 2007)

Hi wenn ich nicht gerade WoW zocke spiele ich gerne an meiner Xbox 360 Derzeit Bioshock, Gears of War, Test Driuve unlimited, The Darkness 

Aber ganz ehrlich gesagt ist mir das alles schon zu stressig. Da lob ich mir das langsame Gameplay von WoW da kommt sogar noch ein 29 jähriger Oldie wie ich mit. Die Aktion Games werden mir schnell zu stressig und ich bekomm kopfschmerzen wenn ich zu lange nen shooter zocke *g* 

lg


----------



## Zerleena (14. September 2007)

also viel WoW zock ich.. aber auch Act of War, Civilization IV (Basic ohne Erw.), CnC Generals uncut

und dann noch PS2

God of War 1&2 (sehnlichst auf dritten Teil hofft)
SD vs RAw 2007

das wars eigentlich an SPielen.


----------



## Wagga (15. September 2007)

Ich spiele momentan ausschließlich WoW wenns die Zeit erlaubt, spiele nebenbei sind momentan nicht drin.

Ich habe mir nun FF XII nach langen überlegen gekauft, auch wenn mal die Server down sind eine Alternative.

Wenn ich mal für 5 Minuten mal was spielen will so was kurzes dann spiele ich meist:
Monopoly die PC-Version von 1997
oder
3-D Ultra Minigolf Deluxe.

Allerdings nur wenn ich echt nur so wenig Zeit haben das sich das einloggen in WoW kaum lohnt,
ist aber auch sehr selten.

Vor WoW habe ich:
GTA gespielt außer San Andreas, da ich dies 1 Woche vor WoW gekauft habe liegt es nun im Schrank und wurde bis jetzt nicht mehr gespielt,vielleicht ihrgendwann mal wieder.
-EInige Browseronlinespiele: Galaxyware,Ogame, u.a. - relavtiv lang mehre Jahre bis Anfang 2006.
Also noch ca. 3 Monate nach WoW.

Final Fantasy.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Myhordi (15. September 2007)

Baten kaitos ein rollenspiel für den gamecube


----------



## Warzone (15. September 2007)

eigentlich fast ausschließlich WOW

aber cc sehr gerne auch nebenbei ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Minerva (15. September 2007)

Ich spiele Wc3 Frozen Throne... aber keine normalen maps, sondern nur DotA (Defense of the ancients) :>


----------



## Jojomojo (12. Oktober 2007)

Hmm... Also ich finde das geilste Spiel ist Dark Messiah of Might and Magic... wenn das nur ne längere Story hätte^^ das hat man ja an einem Tag durch... leider... aber ansonsten echt geiles Spiel!!


----------



## Destilatus (12. Oktober 2007)

Spiele noch ein biddl S.T.A.L.K.E.R und CS 1.6 sonst nur WoW.


----------



## goofy1991 (12. Oktober 2007)

neben LotRO spiel ich momentan HALO3


----------



## Faldurin (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiele zwar mehr WoW aber mein lieblingsspiel ist und bleibt The Elders Scrolls 4:Oblivion.Gibt hatl so viele Mods da geht der fun nie vorbei^^


----------



## Crothar (13. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt ist es soweit, das ich wieder ut zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da nun seit langem warten die Demo rauskam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten die guten alten Wing Commander spiele, die hatten immer einen guten Flair, Spiel verknüft sich gut mit der Story.

Mfg


----------



## Shadistar (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich Spiele:

CoD
CSS
BF 2142
Ultima Online (mal ein richtiges online rpg)
F.E.A.R


Naja und WoW; ist mir aber zur zeit langweilig^^


----------



## Bhrian (13. Oktober 2007)

Immmernoch großartig für zwischendurch ist FarCry...ich liebe es, mal was anderes zu spielen^^


----------



## Thront (13. Oktober 2007)

hab heute mal wider mein gute alte "GOTHIC-collectors-edition" ausgepackt.

erst 1, dann 2 mit "die nacht des raben" addon.

teil 3 lass ich aus, is nich das gleiche


----------



## powertube (13. Oktober 2007)

xbox 360: gears of war und fight night round 3 

auf dem pc: warhammer 40k dawn of war / Wa


----------



## Nivâ (14. Oktober 2007)

ich sag nur Halo 3


----------



## Mondryx (14. Oktober 2007)

momentan zock ich Valkyrie Profile 2 auf der PS2... ansonsten gern Final Fantasy und Konsorten


----------



## Masterpurzel (15. Oktober 2007)

Zur Zeit zocke ich mich noch mal durch die Kampangnen von Codename Panzers 1 & 2


----------



## Eikos (16. Oktober 2007)

nebenbei spiel ich kaum was, aber ich hab mal wieder NfS Underground rausgekramt und auch BF2 und CS:source haben es mir mal wieder angetan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stalker123 (16. Oktober 2007)

neben hdro spiele ich:

cod2(online)
gothic 1-3 
Stalker shadow of chernobyl


----------



## Minati (17. Oktober 2007)

Online:

World of Warcraft
FlyFF

Offline: (PS2)
Need for Speed
Buzz
Da Vinci Code
Kingdom Nights 2


----------



## Tahiria (17. Oktober 2007)

World of Warcraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Siebenwind (ist ein RP-Game)
Schattenwelt (wieder nen RP-Game)

Naja und Sachen wo nicht im Internet zu spielen sind:

Sims 2 (+ viele Erweiterungen)


Mehr fällt mir zur Zeit wircklich nicht ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Tahi


----------



## Serran (20. Oktober 2007)

Also ich spiel RF-Online seit es kostenlos geworden ist und Star Wars Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast...

Und das in letzter Zeit immer öfter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> hab heute mal wider mein gute alte "GOTHIC-collectors-edition" ausgepackt.
> 
> erst 1, dann 2 mit "die nacht des raben" addon.
> 
> teil 3 lass ich aus, is nich das gleiche



1 und 2 sind wirklich geil. Spiele ich immer wieder druch. Machen einfach Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (21. Oktober 2007)

ich zocke z.Z. auf PS2 Vakyrie Profile 2: Silmeria macht richtig laune

sonst spiel ich Games wie Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts und GTA.

Achja...Die alten Mario spiele sind auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Shurican (21. Oktober 2007)

wow account inaktiv also dota, pro evo, und atm Far Cry


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich nicht gerade Wow spiele spiele ich bei Heroes of Might and Magic 5 + beide Addons meine Kampangen weiter,

und dann halt in rotation Medieval 2 + Addon, Darkstar One, Civilization 4, CnC3 und was so gerade auf der Festplatte liegt.


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2007)

diverse Siedler
Ragnarok (diese Animefealing find ich toll)
und dann noch diverse Wii spiele

jo so ist das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Oktober 2007)

half-life 2 +ep1 ep2 >>>da imba PORTAL (eines der geilsten Spiele der letzten Jahre)<<< sonst so im Lan CoH und SupCom


----------



## Organasilver (25. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem Bioshock durch is, und alle anderen Shooter irgendwie an Reiz verlieren, zock ich zur Zeit mal nochma Fable...zum efletn oder zweolften mal^^...und natürlich Portal! Mach nen Heidenfun, endlich al was, wo man in der Shotteransicht nicht immer irgendwas wegballern muss^^


----------



## saphyroth (26. Oktober 2007)

Im mom spiel ich kein anderes spiel. Warte auf gute wii spiel unter anderem natürlich super smash bros brawl.
Naja wenn freudne da sind spiel ich mit ihnen smash bros. melee das spiel is einfach geil und ich hoffe brawl wird auch so unterhaltsam.
Yo ansonsten warte ich auch auf soul calibur legends und trauere darum das die sc serie nach sc2 bei nintendo nicht weitergeführt wurde


----------

